# Strange purple artifacts on video with R5+ 24-70 RF



## Dmitri_Kahm (Jun 1, 2021)

Hi everyone! I am 99% stills shooter, but was asked to film some video footage in a night club using my R5+ RF 24-70. I was shooting 4K IPB 25 frames per second, 1/50 shutter, used CLOG BT 709 ( now I know that there was absolutely no use to use CLOG in a nightclub, but with my severely limited video knowledge I thought that it was a good idea). In the club there were some purple lights... The result is awful... I have some clipped purple spillages on faces that kill the texture, some white fringing around them etc and absolutely NO idea why it happed so. Does anyone have an idea what ruined the footage? 

I guess the example pics (print screens) and the video itself will be much more illustrative than any words

The unedited out of the camera peace of the video is attached via the link 









Yandex


Finds everything



yadi.sk


----------



## WillT (Jun 26, 2021)

If you were in a nightclub, could that be ultraviolet light the camera is picking up?


----------



## Berde (Dec 16, 2021)

Dmitri_Kahm said:


> Hi everyone! I am 99% stills shooter, but was asked to film some video footage in a night club using my R5+ RF 24-70. I was shooting 4K IPB 25 frames per second, 1/50 shutter, used CLOG BT 709 ( now I know that there was absolutely no use to use CLOG in a nightclub, but with my severely limited video knowledge I thought that it was a good idea). In the club there were some purple lights... The result is awful... I have some clipped purple spillages on faces that kill the texture, some white fringing around them etc and absolutely NO idea why it happed so. Does anyone have an idea what ruined the footage?
> 
> I guess the example pics (print screens) and the video itself will be much more illustrative than any words
> 
> ...


I had exactly the same problem. Have you found an answer to that? Has the new firware resolved it?


----------

